# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  هذا كنز عظيم

## أم أروى المكية

هذا كنز عظيم يغفل عنه الكثير !!!
عن شداد بن أوس قال : قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
( يا شداد بن أوس! إذا رأيت الناس قد اكتنزوا الذهب والفضة، فأكثر هؤلاء الكلمات:
اللّهم إني أسألك الثبات في الأمرِ، والعزيمة على الرُّشد ،
وأسألك موجبات رحمتك ، وعزائم مغفرتك ، وأسألك شكر نعمتِك ، وحسن عبادتك ، وأسألك قلباً سليماً ، ولساناً صادقاً ،
 وأسألك من خير ما تعلم ، وأعوذ بك من شر ما تعلم ، وأستغفرُك لما تعلمُ إنك أنت علام الغيوب ) .
أخرجه الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" (7/335- 336)، ومن طريقه: أبو نعيم في "الحلية" (1/266)، وكذا ابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق " (16/127) من طريقين عن سليمان بن عبدالرحمن: ثنا إسماعيل بن عياش: حدثني محمد بن يزيد الرحبي عن أبي الأشعث الصنعاني عن شداد بن أوس قال:قال لي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:... فذكره.
صححه العلامة الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة من حديث شداد بن أوس رقم 3228

----------

